# Snow sniffing result



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Scarlett loves the snow. She will run or walk with her face in it!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Oh this brings back memories, my Apollo used to do this. It made me laugh every time. 

Scarlett is such a cutie!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Funny! Can you post an "after" photo so we can see her sweet face?


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Too Cute!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Scarlett's mom said:


> Scarlett loves the snow. She will run or walk with her face in it!


Just like KC!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I LOVE LOVE LOVED THIS!!!!! So funny. Sooooo Havanese!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Funny! Can you post an "after" photo so we can see her sweet face?


Not exactly after but she sure looks cute here!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

She is stunningly beautiful!


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> She is stunningly beautiful!


Aww thank you! We sure think so!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

BTW, I took a screen shot of her both before and after the "snowplow" move. I sent both photos together titled "Snowplow" before and after to all my dog friends. Everyone loved it and wanted to know if Tux was jealous cause some other cute Havanese was stealing his thunder. LOL


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> BTW, I took a screen shot of her both before and after the "snowplow" move. I sent both photos together titled "Snowplow" before and after to all my dog friends. Everyone loved it and wanted to know if Tux was jealous cause some other cute Havanese was stealing his thunder. LOL


lol! Too bad we are so far apart. They could have doggie dates cuz we think Tux is a pretty good looking dude!:grin2:


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thanks! I'll let him know. He may forgive me. :smile2:


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Scarlett's mom said:


> Scarlett loves the snow. She will run or walk with her face in it!


I have seen that face at my house!:laugh2:


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> BTW, I took a screen shot of her both before and after the "snowplow" move. I sent both photos together titled "Snowplow" before and after to all my dog friends. Everyone loved it and wanted to know if Tux was jealous cause some other cute Havanese was stealing his thunder. LOL


YES Tux is having his thunderous thunder stolen.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Nancy, can you please paste the screenshots here so we can see them together? Thanks! (Or OP . . .)


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

See if this works. I may have to convert them.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Here is my attempt to joint the two. Hope this shows up.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Tux's Mom said:


> Here is my attempt to joint the two. Hope this shows up.


Haha! This is great! I told her she was a superstar....this is all I got back...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

I'm laughing so hard. It's hard to be humble you know.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks, Nancy! Fun to see the photos next to each other. Cute new photo of Scarlett. What a sweet girl!


----------

